# Sawblade.com Poor Product, Poor Service.



## RepairmanJack (Aug 4, 2013)

Wanted to share a warning about Sawblade.com. Sorry if this sounds like a rant, but I wanted folks to be aware of what sort of company they are dealing with. 


Last year, I ordered a 92.5" blade from these folks for my 1960s vintage 14" bandsaw. I paid full price plus shipping ~ $25. 

Unfortunately, the blade was defective and featured a pronounced warp. Laying it flat, I could see that the part of blade was almost an inch above flat surface. I ran it for 30 seconds in my bandsaw and it quickly kicked the tire off my bandsaw. 

I contacted Sawblade.com to return the blade. They lacked a formal customer service, but a representative contacted me and told me that *I'd* have to pay return shipping *AND* a restocking fee if they decided that the blade was if-fact good. The representative told me that this was simply the company policy. 

Doing a little math, I figured that I'd be out shipping two-ways (equal to the cost of the blade), plus a potential restocking fee with no blade to show for it. Maybe I'd get a buck or two back... 

I decided to cut my losses and find another supplier and never deal with Sawblade.com again. That was last November. 

This November, a new representative from sawblade.com started sending me marketing e-mails and calling me to ask me to order more (presumably defective) blades. 

I explained my past experience to the new rep (Reia Sanchez) and that I was not going to pay shipping two ways, plus a possible restocking fee on a defective blade that physically damaged my bandsaw. I told her calmly and politely that it was not worth my money to do business with them. 

Ms. Sanchez had ZERO interest in correcting the past issue and invited me to send them more of my hard-earned money for more potentially defective blades. 

Completely ignoring my complaint, She again asked me to consider ordering more blades from them (nothing like talking to a person who acts like a voice-mail recording). 

Today, they are still sending me marketing e-mails and have shown zero interest in the quality of their product. 

Perhaps I simply got a bad blade. I could deal with that and would order from them again *IF* they had shown any interest in correcting the original problem. 

If you have had good dealing with this company, then good for you. If you have not purchased from them, be warned. You'd gambling. They have ZERO customer service and ZERO interest in ensuring that you get a good product for your money. 


If you're wondering, I'm still running my bandsaw with the fine blade that I purchased from McMaster-Carr. The other blade is still collecting dust.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The only thing I could suggest is if you have a saw sharpen service they usually make custom bandsaw blades and if anything is wrong with it or the weld breaks they will usually fix it for nothing.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Once you get past the somewhat sketch policy of deducting the runs a week before the invoice is sent, and sending the invoice a week before the blade is shipped, timberwolf isn't bad. 

Wait, scratch that, timerwolf blades aren't bad. Suffolk machinery, the company that makes the blades sucks


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Grizzly sells Timberwolf*

Next day shipping. Go Grizzly. That's where I get my Timberwolf blades. :yes:


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

woodnthings said:


> Next day shipping. Go Grizzly. That's where I get my Timberwolf blades. :yes:


Thought about it, but my little delta 10 inch takes a 70 1/2 blade and I couldn't find that in grizzly category


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Personally I have to have a lot more than one person's one time bad experience to cause me to think that a whole company is bad.

George


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

I've ordered my blades from them, so far, so good. I like their blades, cheap but cuts great. It's true that they keep on sending emails and they call me like twice in every three months. I asked them to remove me from their calling list and reminded them that I'll be the one to contact them if I need more blades. That's how I handle it. Hope everything goes well with you too.


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

gus1962 said:


> I've ordered my blades from them, so far, so good. I like their blades, cheap but cuts great. It's true that they keep on sending emails and they call me like twice in every three months. I asked them to remove me from their calling list and reminded them that I'll be the one to contact them if I need more blades. That's how I handle it. Hope everything goes well with you too.


Good luck getting off a nailing list. I gave up with these companies. They come back like in-laws.

I set up a separate email just for these companies for batch deletion


----------



## JimMacLachlan (Dec 15, 2014)

Paying return shipping on a defective purchase is ridiculous, but Klock-It tried that on me recently. I've bought from them occasionally for a lot of years & never had a problem before. They're also the only place I knew of to get clock parts, but I'll be looking long & hard so as not to use them again. It was exceedingly frustrating.

I bought a handed clockwork that was supposed to automatically set itself for $10 or so. Cheap, but they didn't have anything better. When it arrived, I found that it could take up to 3 days to set itself & there was an exacting set of instructions to follow. I carefully did. It didn't work. Tried again & then called tech support. Did the same thing twice with them, each time waiting an additional 3 days. They said it was bad, so I should ship it back & they would send me a new one on receipt. Not acceptable, so I talked to the manager, they wouldn't budge. I called American Express & told them about it, said I wasn't paying for it. Amex put a hold on it & the company called me back & said that they would send me a new one & shipping this time only. Their terms were clearly stated - I had to pay shipping even when they sent me a defective item. Not happening. I won't deal with them again.

We should all get together & send emails or call when a company pulls this. There is no way we should have to pay return shipping &/or restocking fees on defective products.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

unclefester said:


> Good luck getting off a nailing list. I gave up with these companies. They come back like in-laws.
> 
> I set up a separate email just for these companies for batch deletion


These guys sell nails too?

Al


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

Al B Thayer said:


> These guys sell nails too? Al


Mailing


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

I also receive marketing email but it doesn't bother me a lot. There should be an unsubscribe button on the lower part of the email. That should do the trick.


----------

